# Slagface- 15 days of hell log + pics



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

so in 15 days I depart to spain, last minute deal, came to the realisation that im not even close to bikini body shape. Spent the last few weeks being a fat c**t and not training much and my golly does it show.

So today, together, we take this little journey, fat c**t to fit c**t in 15 days, thats right homies, 15 days. It is possible because I bloody say it is 

*THE DRUGS *

DNP 250MG per day for up to 12 days. My first time using and scared. May increase dose later.

Triumph labs T400 1ml per week (been using test e and tren e at 1ml per week up till last week then stopped because I wasnt putting the effort in to warrant it. But thats changing now.

Triumph labs tren ace 125, 1ml ed. Never gone high with ace nor have I ever successfully ran it for more than about 10 days because I get sick of being a pin cusion but gonna grin and bare it.

Triumph winstrol 100mg per day.

T3 when it comes.

*THE TRAINING*

just assume my usual training which is juat train whichever muscle isnt hurting till it hurts again. Simple. Cycle around town up and down the hills.

*THE DIET*

My vegan diet cleaned up. Lots of fruit and vegetables, beans, tofu, meat free sausage and nuggets for the gains. Pics will come.

Before and after pictures to come on day 15.

Whos in?

#meatfreemalitia

#vegancunt

14 days before and after

View attachment IMG_2017-04-14_21-19-19.JPG


View attachment IMG_2017-04-14_21-09-37.JPG


View attachment IMG_2017-04-14_21-13-32.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Took my dnp and winny. Cracked open the t400 and tren and done a ml each. The t400 was smooth and didnt feel anything 1ml in the delt. The tren ace I felt but to be expected when dosed at 125mg.

First meal at 6pm. Veggie sausage and 7 bean stew with rice and quinoa.

Then some vegan nuggets with bbq dip and a side of peas and broccoli.

Then a tub of melon, a few avocados and mixed berrys.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

And a tin of spicey tomato and red lentil soup. 10g of protein before bed


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

So pinned my gear at 1-2am, bed at 3. Just woke up after 3 hours completely soaked through. Im guessing still tren e in my system and the ace just topped me up for a good night sweat. Or can dnp kick in that fast? Either way im up for the day! Will go for a cycle shortly, few big bursts up the hills should do the trick. Got my daughter today so lots of walking I expect, maybe swimming too. Gym later tonight.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck

I took dnp yesterday within an hour I could feel it. Just about to drop another 250mg

on the 5th day if you think your coping well with 250mg I would do 500mg day 5-10 and stop to allow a few days for it to clear

tren a just pin 200mg every other day to save ed injections

good luck


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> Good luck
> 
> I took dnp yesterday within an hour I could feel it. Just about to drop another 250mg
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate and yeah depending on sweats if at day 5 im ok I may increase dose.

2ml eod is a bit much for me so gonna try keep to 1ml ed as I find that more manageable. I jab mostly sub q so little and often is easier for me. Gonna buy some vit c powder today, would you recommend that electrolite drink stuff? Read something about that last night or not bother?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

In for this as I just ordered my DNP and T3 last night.

Forgot to post the 18 day DNP cycle in the other post.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/comments/5zsmcd/18day_dnp_log_375mgday_pics_protocol_diet_and/


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Thanks mate and yeah depending on sweats if at day 5 im ok I may increase dose.
> 
> 2ml eod is a bit much for me so gonna try keep to 1ml ed as I find that more manageable. I jab mostly sub q so little and often is easier for me. Gonna buy some vit c powder today, would you recommend that electrolite drink stuff? Read something about that last night or not bother?


 I just get the vit c tables feom

home bargains and take 3 a day in water

electorylets are good to neck a glass after workout and first thing as you've lost a lot of sweat but they aren't necessary


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Why not post a before picture today so we can see the current state of affairs?


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

What is the deal with everyone smashing high vit C? Gen question.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

arbffgadm100 said:


> What is the deal with everyone smashing high vit C? Gen question.


 Supposed to drop/reduce water almost like a natural diaretic is my understanding.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

In for the results mr sf.

as per Chelsea, b4 and after pic would help


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Flipper said:


> Supposed to drop/reduce water almost like a natural diaretic is my understanding.


 That's the last thing anyone would want on dnp though. I think it's more to do with sides like lethargy etc.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Also, nice to see another vegan on here, food looks great :thumb :thumb


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

@Slagface In for this, good to see a decent (brutal) log to follow. Is your in box full? Tried to message but it won't accept any?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Think the vitamin C is to do with antioxidants.

When the body sheds fat it releases a lot of toxins into the blood stream.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Why not post a before picture today so we can see the current state of affairs?


 Took the before pics last night and tbh im too shocked at how bad I look currently to post them now so will post them all tovether in 14 days with the afters when, hopefully, ill feel a bit better about myself :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MrM said:


> @Slagface In for this, good to see a decent (brutal) log to follow. Is your in box full? Tried to message but it won't accept any?


 Yeah was full mate just deleted a bunch


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll post it for you then :tongue:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck with it mate.

Will follow


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

make sure you post up some before and after photos.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

So day 1 and tm dnp has well and truly kicked my arse.

I took my cap at about 1am last night. Along with a shot of test and my first shot of tren ace. I awoke at 6.30ish utterly soaked, stinking, I was under the Impression dnp took about 2 days to kick in so I put it purely down to the triumph tren ace really being the breath of the dragons as people have claimed. Normaly with tren when im awake, im awake, but I layed there till about 11am feeling very nauseous and tired. I eventually got up, feeling more and more sick and jittery, sweating, I had to go sit outside in my pants and order the mrs to go and find me lucozade sharpish as I was going hypoglycemic lol. She returned and within a few mins I was right as rain and about my business. My plan was to intermittent fast but thats well out of the window as I have since then dipped into hypo another 2 times, despite going to harvesters for dinner and eating a fair wack of pasta, bread rolls, fruit and pepsi refill and a slab of smoked tofu.

Got home and dropped an mtren and a winny, left for the gym and found my bike had a puncture, undeterred, I took my mrs white and purple gay little thing and set off across the land. I got to the gym and was ready to ride home again, but In I went and did some rows, pulls, chest, raises and triceps. Had to cut short as nausea was coming back and by the time I got into the changing room I was dipping into hypo again, splashed some water over my head and then puked my guts up all across the side and the sinks :thumbup1: luckily I had a can of energy drink which was not sugar free like I usually drink and it just about kept me going while I rolled home. Feel fit as a fiddle now!! No heat, absolutely fine. Thinking I should split the caps in half because I must be very sensitive to dnp??? 250mg is clearly far too much for me hahah.

I wanted to keep calories fairly low on this but thats clearly not possible if I want to live lol.

So to conclude, dnp seems as naughty as what people said it was. Who knew LOL


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dinner. Meatless meatballs with spicey lentil sauce and veg.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

After much reading last night I have realised the error of my ways. When on dnp you cannot go long without carbs, have carbless meals. Less calories is not better which goes against what is instinctive for weight loss. I feel today will be a better day.

Took my dose and another tren shot last night. Between 4am and 7 I went through a whole pile of towels.

Im waiting for the mrs to bring me some toast so I can muster the energy to get out of bed. Im f**ked!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I'll post it for you then :tongue:


 Not far off tbh mate lool.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sounds fvcking horrendous already, the levels of dnp wont have even peaked yet either.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> sounds fvcking horrendous already, the levels of dnp wont have even peaked yet either.


 I know mate everyone saying it takes days to kick in fu**ing bollox it hit me within hours of first dose lol.

I think its just a case of learning how it effects you and how to deal with it. Ill be ok now I think. No more hypos atleast as I ain't going nowhere without lucozade now lol.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Supposed to drop/reduce water almost like a natural diaretic is my understanding.


 Won't do anything at that dosage though.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Slagface said:


> I know mate everyone saying it takes days to kick in fu**ing bollox it hit me within hours of first dose lol.
> 
> I think its just a case of learning how it effects you and how to deal with it. Ill be ok now I think. No more hypos atleast as I ain't going nowhere without lucozade now lol.


 probably a good idea, be interesting to see if you last the full course and what results you get.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> probably a good idea, be interesting to see if you last the full course and what results you get.


 Its gonna be tougher than I thought. I feel like utter crap. Im still in bed ffs and its glorious outside.

Mrs just said we need to have the heating on tonight because last night she was cold


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Won't do anything at that dosage though.


 I know mate was just answering question around high dose vit c.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dipping into hypo 1 hour after eating a large chips and lucozade. Wot. Nausea is still being a big issue


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Heat isnt even a problem either. Sickness and hypo is the only problem Im having.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Slagface said:


> After much reading last night I have realised the error of my ways. When on dnp you cannot go long without carbs, have carbless meals. Less calories is not better which goes against what is instinctive for weight loss. I feel today will be a better day.
> 
> Took my dose and another tren shot last night. Between 4am and 7 I went through a whole pile of towels.
> 
> Im waiting for the mrs to bring me some toast so I can muster the energy to get out of bed. Im f**ked!


 This is BS mate

dnp creates a calorie deficit, it's not magic, eating more carbs will make you hotter but will not burn more fat


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Growing Lad said:


> This is BS mate
> 
> dnp creates a calorie deficit, it's not magic, eating more carbs will make you hotter but will not burn more fat


 Eating less carbs is making me hotter, sweating more as I go into hypoglycaemia. Consuming carbs makes me feel better and stops me being violently ill and falling down. Its not a case of more carbs = more fat loss. I dont know where you got that from. Its more carbs = being able to function. Fat loss is irrelevant if youre unconscious lol.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Slagface said:


> Eating less carbs is making me hotter, sweating more as I go into hypoglycaemia. Consuming carbs makes me feel better and stops me being violently ill and falling down. Its not a case of more carbs = more fat loss. I dont know where you got that from. Its more carbs = being able to function. Fat loss is irrelevant if youre unconscious lol.


 Fair enough, most people find carbs heat them up, but yeh of course eat some carbs if they make you feel better, I know dnp on an empty stomach causes nasty gastric upset.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Restricting carbs will put the body in a state of hypoglycemia and can be dangerous to the health and also the mental well being. DNP also mimics insulin in that it shuttles glucose into the cells in the absence of glucose. This is great for fat burning, but when carb intake is too low the blood glucose can be at dangerously low levels as well. a more experienced user can switch up this ratio a bit. Either way it won't make a huge difference because it's mostly about the total calorie consumption.

When you eat complex carbs on DNP it causes your body to radiate even more heat from those carbs being turned into heat instead of energy. By eating simple sugars/complex carbs less heat is produced. People think that it's this immense heat that is burning fat through thermogenics, but that is not the case. The heat is from carbs being turned into heat instead of ATP, so this is just a side effect and not the cause. Therefore eating starchy carbs will not burn more fat, it will just make you hotter and sweatier than you need to be.

When fatty acids are broken down they need to be fed into an energy cycle for a complete break down so that more can be broken down later. The beginning of this cycle is called the citric acid cycle. Fats enter the citric acid cycle as a 2-carbon molecule called acetate and to start off this cycle it needs to bind to another 2-carbon molecule called oxaloacetate. Without enough oxaloacetate this cycle cannot proceed. With little oxaloacetate this cycle is slowed down, thus fat burning is slowed down. Where does oxaloacetate come from? Several sources, but the main one is from pyruvate, the end product of the first step of glucose (carbohydrate) metabolism. Without enough glucose in the blood, fat burning becomes very inefficient.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Growing Lad said:


> Fair enough, most people find carbs heat them up, but yeh of course eat some carbs if they make you feel better, I know dnp on an empty stomach causes nasty gastric upset.


 From what I've read.

It's best taken with a protein shake, yogurt or similar.

Also a fizzy low calorie drink like diet coke allows the DNP to leave the stomach quicker and pass into the intestines.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> From what I've read.
> 
> It's best taken with a protein shake, yogurt or similar.
> 
> Also a fizzy low calorie drink like diet coke allows the DNP to leave the stomach quicker and pass into the intestines.


 I remember taking 500mg dhacks on an empty stomach and I literally had to run to the toilet clenching my arse, felt so rough,

another weird one, I can't drink Pepsi max on dnp (which I normally love) dnp alters my taste and certain things taste rank


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Dipping into hypo 1 hour after eating a large chips and lucozade. Wot. Nausea is still being a big issue


 Couple of Ideas:

Stop and have a few days off then restart at 125mg a day and add 20 mins liss cardio.

Eat at maintenance calories, keep protein to normal amount, only eat low GI carbs, oats etc and sparingly, up your fats.

Eat fruit, apples etc for the fructose.

If all else fails just f**k it off, what's point in feeling like death just to drop a few lbs.

Have a watch of these, they may help.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Couple of Ideas:
> 
> Stop and have a few days off then restart at 125mg a day and add 20 mins liss cardio.
> 
> ...


 thanks mate. I was gonna give it another day or 2 then sack it off. I take my dose at around 1am, feel like death till arount 2pm then apart from a bit of hypo I feel fine. Till I train of course. Dreading gym tonight. Just gonna do some light raises and biceps I think.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

So was about to go to the gym, took 4 pro plus and sat down for a sec, fell asleep. Im not taking any dnp tonight. Im having a day off and see how I feel tomorrow. I want to train, I want to not be a zonked out zombie, I want to not feel like a diabetic if I dont down a lucozade every 15 minutes. My body is telling me to ease off so thats what im doing. Will reasess tomorrow.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Slagface said:


> thanks mate. I was gonna give it another day or 2 then sack it off. I take my dose at around 1am, feel like death till arount 2pm then apart from a bit of hypo I feel fine. Till I train of course. Dreading gym tonight. Just gonna do some light raises and biceps I think.


 Why 1am?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Why 1am?


 Thats normaly the end of my day


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Pickled onions, beetroot, branston pickle or similar and olives.

is that smoked tofu at the top? Vegan mayonnaise?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Pickled onions, beetroot, branston pickle or similar and olives.
> 
> is that smoked tofu at the top? Vegan mayonnaise?


 Yep smoked tofu. 40g protein per block. And vegan salad cream


----------



## Beefcake91 (May 30, 2016)

Pretty much confirmed i wont be using dnp reading this lol.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Not much sweats thismorning, no sickness. Ahh this is the life lol. Didnt jab tren last night either. Will take 250mg dnp tonight with some tren. Going to add in tren e again ontop and drop the ace in about 10 days once the e kicks in.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Im so determined about this transformation and wanting to get in the best shape of my life im considering cancelling our holiday lol. Hotel is pay on the day so ill only be losing flights. No biggy. Not sure yet.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Slagface said:


> Im so determined about this transformation and wanting to get in the best shape of my life im considering cancelling our holiday lol. Hotel is pay on the day so ill only be losing flights. No biggy. Not sure yet.


 How long is it for? Can you not just go, enjoy yourself don't go overboard maybe even train when there then come back and smash it again? Up to you, personally I wouldn't be cancelling anytime away. I love holidays and family time away


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Tricky said:


> How long is it for? Can you not just go, enjoy yourself don't go overboard maybe even train when there then come back and smash it again? Up to you, personally I wouldn't be cancelling anytime away. I love holidays and family time away


 Im self employed so I can just go a few weeks after. Slagface does not go to benidorm without going overboard. Heavily cut cocaine, half pints of vodka for breakfast lunch and dinner for 7 days straight mate lol.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Im so determined about this transformation and wanting to get in the best shape of my life im considering cancelling our holiday lol. Hotel is pay on the day so ill only be losing flights. No biggy. Not sure yet.


 The problem here bud is you've backed yourself into a corner (time wise) for your weight loss.

I would need at least 10-12 weeks and ideally more like 20 for a standard calories deficit cut.

Cancelling holiday is not the thing to do!

Come on man, do what you can do safely and go have a good relax in the sun, after all most people who cut for a holiday come back having put some weight back on.

I have a feeling if you just storm back in at 250mg a day you'll sack it off again, go back in at 125mg and up your cardio!

Has your T3 arrived yet?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Eating less carbs is making me hotter, sweating more as I go into hypoglycaemia. Consuming carbs makes me feel better and stops me being violently ill and falling down. Its not a case of more carbs = more fat loss. I dont know where you got that from. Its more carbs = being able to function. Fat loss is irrelevant if youre unconscious lol.


 Are you checking "hypoglycemia" with a blood sugar test? or are you just going by symtom?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Are you checking "hypoglycemia" with a blood sugar test? or are you just going by symtom?


 Symptom mate. Dizzyness, sickness, shortness of breath, extreme sweats which subsides within minutes of drinking sugars. That sounds right doesnt it?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> The problem here bud is you've backed yourself into a corner (time wise) for your weight loss.
> 
> I would need at least 10-12 weeks and ideally more like 20 for a standard calories deficit cut.
> 
> ...


 Would 125mg ed not be the same as 250 eod? Im happy to continue doing either. No t3 yet. Waa trying to source it locally but no luck so going to order some online today.

I did back myself in time wise which is why im looking to push the holiday back. Its no biggy at all, we can rebook flights and go any day we want. They are cheap enough


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Would 125mg ed not be the same as 250 eod? Im happy to continue doing either. No t3 yet. Waa trying to source it locally but no luck so going to order some online today.
> 
> I did back myself in time wise which is why im looking to push the holiday back. Its no biggy at all, we can rebook flights and go any day we want. They are cheap enough


 Sorry yes same, should have read it.

Not only that apparently the caps are a nightmare to split, the yellow stains everything.

I would concentrate on keeping away from simple carbs and see how you go.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Been out walking most of today, up and down the cliffs and along the coast. Also carried a futon wooden based bed on my own across town which royally f**ked me. Shared some chips with my little girl and had a big bowl of salad, and marmite on toast thismorning as I felt nauseous still but after about 11am iv been right as rain all day. Sweats wernt even that bad last night as I skipped the tren shot. Jabs and dnp tonight. Back to hell tomorrow  looking forward to a half decent gym session tonight!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Good training tonight. 20 minute brisk walk each way. Did a pyramid of t bar rows, few sets of pullups, then smashed out a bunch of incline dumbell presses working up to 50kg which I havnt done in a while so strength is up. Finished off with some cable flys and did about 10 sets of side raises throughout the session which I do most training days.

Weighed myself on the elecro scale machine and im .5% bf/1lb down from 3 days ago according to the print out.

Dinner tonight is soy mince and bean bolagnais with rice, green bean and quinoa.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Resumed dnp thismorning.

Currently on my bed with a fan on me, sick, lifeless.. even typing this is hard work. How the f**k do people function, train, go to work, or do 500-800mg of this stuff. This is bloody brutal. But im determined to stick it out.

I just hope the results are worth it.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

The mrs has requested I come off the dnp. Shes worried about how f**ked I am, finding me zonked out in odd positions around the flat soaking different patches of fabric wherever I stop lol.

No hypo episodes today despite lower carbs and lower cals.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Iv cancelled the holiday, I have another already booked for next month which id forgotten about. Benidorm again, the same hotel that the program is filmed at with the 5 pools. So the mrs isnt bothered about not going next week.

So, I now have extra time to play with  will still do the 15 day before and afters, but I will not be stopping there.

Todays food.

Veggy sausage sarnie for breakfast.

Subway salad bowl for lunch

Packet of pombears.

Olives, beets, corn on cob, 8 rice crackers with mushroom pate for dinner.

Still fu**ing STARVUNG!!!! gonna smash some tins of plum tomatoes later. Going for a jog along the clifftops shortly now the hot sun has f**ked off.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Tins of plum tomatoes! That's a bit extravagant. In for a penny in for a pound, why don't you smash a tin of chickpeas, after all, it is Friday :thumbup1:


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

How much protein do you eat each day?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> How much protein do you eat each day?


 Couldnt tell you exactly, I dont count anymore. A persons tdee and macro needs varies daily depending on the days activities and stresses, which for me, vary immensely. Since iv been vegan iv easily halfed protein intake with no loss of performance. If anything, performance is better. Im 2 stone lighter than I was as a 15 stone meat head and almost pushing the same weights now as i was then. Carbs play a bigger role for me now. If I get 60g protein per day im happy. Far cry from the 250+g I once wastefully consumed.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

You gonna sack DNP off then and just go the usual deficit route?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> You gonna sack DNP off then and just go the usual deficit route?


 Na mate im sticking to it lol.as hard as it is.

Evening snack..


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Slagface said:


> Na mate im sticking to it lol.as hard as it is.
> 
> Evening snack..
> 
> View attachment 140891


 What a s**t snack lol

sugar free jelly and Pepsi max for me


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

You would host the worst dinner parties LOL :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> You would host the worst dinner parties LOL :lol:


 If I go through all this and come other end without a dramatic result im gonna kill people lol. Its either a 50 cals of tomato or 1000 cals of pringles lol.

Last night was not far off the most uncomfertable nights of my life. Yesterday morn I took my dose at 6am and didnt feel too bad other than some nausea the first 7-8 hours then was right as rain. So decided to take another dose at midnight last night, so 18 hours later rather than the 24, didnt think it would make much difference as I thought I was becoming more used to the bad effects. How fu**ing wrong I was.

I honestly believe if I didnt buy this little fan I have the other day id be dead right now lol. Iv pretty much spent the whole night in a ball on the floor withering around infront of the fan, trying not to paint the walls with vomit, diahrrea every hour or so and regularly dunking my head in the sink. I felt quite intoxicated aswell, a bit like a steaming hangover when you have to get up for work 45 minutes after going to bed pissed.

But now other than a mild headack and sweats I feel utterly dandy and ready for the day. Picking up a new bike in an hour so I can go riding as my old one is pants and the gears are f**ked.

Could murder a fry up but just gonna ceack open aother tin of tommys and save as many calories as I can for tonights cravings.

And no more 250mg hits. I cant do it. Splitting every cap from now on. 125mg no sooner than 24 hours apart.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Been out riding the bike last couple hours. Got home straight on the bed with fan on full. Tired as f**k. Im dropping my tren dose. I feel good and not having any problems with mental sides but the jab volume is doing me in. So going to do half a ml tren ace and half a ml tren e eod till next week then just do the 1ml e eod. Its a little kinder to pin lol.

Got clen and t3 being dropped off tomorrow so will start on those too. Increasing vit c to 3g per day.

Hypo episodes almost non existant now.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Slagface said:


> If I go through all this and come other end without a dramatic result im gonna kill people lol. Its either a 50 cals of tomato or 1000 cals of pringles lol.
> 
> Last night was not far off the most uncomfertable nights of my life. Yesterday morn I took my dose at 6am and didnt feel too bad other than some nausea the first 7-8 hours then was right as rain. So decided to take another dose at midnight last night, so 18 hours later rather than the 24, didnt think it would make much difference as I thought I was becoming more used to the bad effects. How fu**ing wrong I was.
> 
> ...


 fu**ing hell mate you nutter


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Slagface said:


> Yep smoked tofu. 40g protein per block. And vegan salad cream


 Where'd you get the smoked tofu from?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Where'd you get the smoked tofu from?


 Waitrose mate but you can order it online aswell. If you slice it thin its just like a ham. Its good stuff.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Slagface said:


> Waitrose mate but you can order it online aswell. If you slice it thin its just like a ham. Its good stuff.


 Got a waitrose near me, I'll give it a whirl next week.

Is it their own brand?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Heres a little teaser. Down 3lb since tuesday. Id hoped for more but with the 125mg tren ace most days I could have added a bit of muscle? Despite it only being 3lb I already look different, noticeable fat loss around lower chest and love handles mostly. So far so good.

Left pic was tuesday. Hadnt been to gym all week and ate nothing but s**t so looking worse than usual ha. Right pic was an hour ago after training arms.

Im mostly interested in seeing if my 'gyno' completely cleares up with the fat loss. If not im seeing dr adam in poland in the next couple of months.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Got a waitrose near me, I'll give it a whirl next week.
> 
> Is it their own brand?


 No mate but youll find it in the fridge section with the vegan hot dogs and falafel


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Food today so far.

3 toast, 2 with marmite 1 peanut butter.

Handful of chips at lunch time.

Few olives. Corn on the cob

Vegan lasagne and salad

Packet of pombears.

Rough count 1800 cals. Wherw do they go. Im so hungry 

Gonna have some rice cakes in a minute. 28 cals each thank f**k.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Having to take a couple days off to recover. Once my headach goes and iv got some work back on track ill resume. Still dieting, just holding fire on the dnp and doing 125mg per day.

T3 and clen landed today


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Having to take a couple days off to recover. Once my headach goes and iv got some work back on track ill resume. Still dieting, just holding fire on the dnp and doing 125mg per day.
> 
> T3 and clen landed today


 So are you going on holiday or not? And are you carrying on with the duet regardless?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

sen said:


> So are you going on holiday or not? And are you carrying on with the duet regardless?


 Read back lol. Na decided to mug the holiday, it was poor timing work wise got a lot to do next week so going next month instead. Carrying on with diet but just clen and t3 atm. Iv got my little girl all this week and want to do alot with her which wont happen on dnp so ill pop back on that next week at half the dose. Today and tomorrow im having a good refeed lol.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

So had a good refeed, or a dnp recovery period I should say lol. Feeling great, full, strong, winstrol is hardenning me up good. Weighed in yesterday... I am 1lb less than when I started, but I look a darn site different so obviously build a few lb of muscle with all the tren ace I was smashing in with the mtren and winny. 15 days is up this weekend and looking forward to the before and after pics.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

slagface :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

So 2 weeks are up and the results are in. A quick run over on the drugs.. think I did 4 caps of dnp over 5 days. Triumph tren ace and test and winny, and added clen and t3 in about 5 days ago.

Left pics are exactly 14 days ago. Right pics are tonight.

Quite impressed with the difference in a mere 2 weeks. Im gonna carry on going and get as lean as I can. As im only 1lb down im presuming iv also built a good amount of muscle. Which from the front shot all seems to have gone to my shoulders which is nice lol. Waist is alot smaller, trousers no longer fit. Chest and shoulders bigger, shirt today didnt fit. A clothes shop is on the cards.

View attachment IMG_2017-04-14_21-13-32.JPG


View attachment IMG_2017-04-14_21-09-37.JPG


View attachment IMG_2017-04-14_21-19-19.JPG


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Slagface said:


> So 2 weeks are up and the results are in. A quick run over on the drugs.. think I did 4 caps of dnp over 5 days. Triumph tren ace and test and winny, and added clen and t3 in about 5 days ago.
> 
> Left pics are exactly 14 days ago. Right pics are tonight.
> 
> ...


 Difference is night and day - however in the second picture is this with a gym pump vs the first where you look flatter? (not taking anything away from you mind).

What Tren dose you running?

Also is DNP muscle sparing?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MarkyMark said:


> Difference is night and day - however in the second picture is this with a gym pump vs the first where you look flatter? (not taking anything away from you mind).
> 
> What Tren dose you running?
> 
> Also is DNP muscle sparing?


 Only front shot is gym pump. Rest were cold. Annoyingly the mrs changed type of light bulb in the living room so couldnt keep same lighting. I was running 125mg ace per day but now switched to 400mg enanth per week. The jabs got too much.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Struggling big time to control my calorie intake. Seemed to have gone a step backwards around the middle. May just be increase in water since dropping the winny? Im limiting myself to 2 food sittings per day. One around 2-3pm and another mid to late evening.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Im limiting myself to 2 food sittings per day. One around 2-3pm and another mid to late evening.


 Maybe that's where you're going wrong. What are your dieting macros roughly?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Maybe that's where you're going wrong. What are your dieting macros roughly?


 No I mean thats what im going to do as from today. Eating through the day leaves me with little calories come evening time which is when I struggle profusely with cravings.

I dont count macros anymore I just keep an eye on calories. 2000 a day has been my goal but come the evening time im going well beyond. So a set 2 meal times with 1000 cal max for each is how im planning to nip my glutinous greed in the bud. What doesnt help is that we eat out multiple times a day. Even at harvesters salad bar its easy to hit 2000 cals by time youv had some red devil sauce and a few bread rolls lol.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Its quarter past f**k this s**t oclock. Im bulking. New log coming shortly. Over and out.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Its quarter past f**k this s**t oclock. Im bulking. New log coming shortly. Over and out.


 Nice willpower brah. ^_^


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Nice willpower brah. ^_^


 Im just too hungry mate. Iv lost enough fat for a good leanish bulk to not be pointless and messy. I grow pretty fast so ill slap a few stone on and see what the crack is later in the year.

Who knows, if I use enough drugs I could still lose %

Not that Im planning any extreme doses. I just wanna be happy again like this guy..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Im just too hungry mate. Iv lost enough fat for a good leanish bulk to not be pointless and messy. I grow pretty fast so ill slap a few stone on and see what the crack is later in the year.
> 
> Who knows, if I use enough drugs I could still lose %
> 
> ...


 I've been there before, if you feel no immediate need to look leaner you're not gonna want to let yourself go hungry. Use the rebound well and gain some mass lad.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> I've been there before, if you feel no immediate need to look leaner you're not gonna want to let yourself go hungry. Use the rebound well and gain some mass lad.


 Thats it mate I was due to fly back from spain thismorning so safe to say my motivation for shreds is well out the window and blowing down the road haha. Hopefully get the swans back to 18 inches, but keep the waist under 34 this time!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Thats it mate I was due to fly back from spain thismorning so safe to say my motivation for shreds is well out the window and blowing down the road haha. Hopefully get the swans back to 18 inches, but* keep the waist under 34 this time! *


 That's it, watch the waist measurement and abs. Tracking weight is misleading


----------

